# Managing Profitability prior to Fridays USDA Report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a short read and video with Chris Barron talking about managing crop insurance and pricing thru "put" floors prior to Fridays report.

Regards, Mike

Manage Profitability Prior to USDA Report Day | Farm Journal Magazine


----------

